# 6/30 Ft. Pickens surf fishing



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

some monster ladyfish, lots of hardtails, 1 14" pomp, and a bunch of remora's which the tourists were very interested in. all caught on shrimp. 

not a single whiting or catfish oddly enough. water was crystal clear and june grass was a non factor


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Good deal! I was there last weekend and couldn't keep off the catfish! Good to hear the june grass is gone now too.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds like a good day


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^i wouldn't say a good day because the hardtails are average eating, woudl of much rather caught a bunch of whiting instead.. but it was nice catching 0 catfish.. part of the reason for that IMO is it was mid day and the water was clear and calm. cats like it near the night and when its murky and rough. (not always the case but its the norm in my experience) 

a good day was a couple weeks back when i brung home 15 whiting.. those are delicious. 

also not sure if this was due to the storm we had but there is a massive sandbar and it requires a LONG walk to get to it so you can cast past the break where the fish were hanging out. this made surf fishing a major pain.. if i caught a keeper i had to walk it all the way back to my bucket on the sand. i would put shrimp in a bag in my pocket to re-bait.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

PAWGhunter said:


> Good deal! I was there last weekend and couldn't keep off the catfish! Good to hear the june grass is gone now too.


heck i was closeby 2 days ago and it was all catfish and sporadic bull whiting (also caught the biggest croaker i've ever seen). amazing how everyday the fishing changes.


----------



## bdmast2002 (Jul 11, 2008)

I fished around Portofino for a few days this week and it was just about all catfish the first day, all small sharks the second day and not much of anything yesterday.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

stevesmi said:


> ^^^i wouldn't say a good day because the hardtails are average eating, woudl of much rather caught a bunch of whiting instead.. but it was nice catching 0 catfish.. part of the reason for that IMO is it was mid day and the water was clear and calm. cats like it near the night and when its murky and rough. (not always the case but its the norm in my experience)
> 
> a good day was a couple weeks back when i brung home 15 whiting.. those are delicious.
> 
> also not sure if this was due to the storm we had but there is a massive sandbar and it requires a LONG walk to get to it so you can cast past the break where the fish were hanging out. this made surf fishing a major pain.. if i caught a keeper i had to walk it all the way back to my bucket on the sand. i would put shrimp in a bag in my pocket to re-bait.


Cut up a bunch of fresh shrimp into chunks then cover with kosher salt the night before you go out and throw it in the fridge. Take and old gatorade bottle or another bottle with a large mouth, wrap it with duct tape so the sun wont penetrate the bottle and throw the shrimp in it..tie some mono around the top of the bottle and take the other end and tie it to your trunks somehow, about 5 feet of mono will do. The bottle will float in the surf and the saltwater wont be able to get to it to get it all mushy. When you need a new piece, just pop the bottle top and shake out a couple pieces. Thats the best way Ive found to keep the shrimp from getting mushy while Im out wading around for some pomps...


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^ nice thanks for the tip.. will have to try that.


----------

